# Boyd 44mm clincher - every day wheels?



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I was thinking of replacing the Mavic Ksyrium wheels that my bike came equipped with, with deeper, carbon wheels. While my first thought was to go with RoL Race SLs since I've used them quite bit in the past and am quite fond of them, deep carbon wheels have always been on my mind so I figure I should try them. I'm considering Boyd's 44mm clinchers as an every day, all-around wheelset since they're attractively priced comparing to other wheels in the same weight class. I hope I wouldn't be sacrificing safety by going with Boyd's offering. I'm 185-ish at the moment. I usually get down to 170-175lbs by the end of the season. What are your experiences with Boyd wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just about to post asking for experience with this exact wheel so I'll just draft off of ph0enix and hope he doesn't mind too much


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

matreid said:


> I was just about to post asking for experience with this exact wheel so I'll just draft off of ph0enix and hope he doesn't mind too much


Not at all. The more the merrier!


----------



## VeeArSix (Sep 4, 2013)

I've put about 1000 miles on the 44mm clinchers this season. They're certainly better than the stock alloys I was riding as they're lighter and they improved road feel immensely. As for speed, they didn't really feel any different under 20 mph, but I do start noticing aero benefits above 22 mph. The cons are that I do get blown around a little bit in strong crosswinds and have to correct the steering to maintain my line. However, I only weigh 135 lbs so that's also a factor. With that being said, I have no problem recommending these as an every day, all around wheel. However, if I had to it over again, I'd really be taking a strong look at the Rail 34 from November. They have a proprietary hub which is basically a White T11 and they're actually a tiny bit cheaper than the 44mm Boyds.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Two potential drawbacks: Carbon rims don't brake well when wet. And if you do steep technical descents or ride the brakes down descents you can overheat the rims and cause them to melt and deform, resulting in a blowout.

You will also need to use the carbon specific pads recommended (or required) by the rim manufacturer.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

VeeArSix said:


> I've put about 1000 miles on the 44mm clinchers this season. They're certainly better than the stock alloys I was riding as they're lighter and they improved road feel immensely. As for speed, they didn't really feel any different under 20 mph, but I do start noticing aero benefits above 22 mph. The cons are that I do get blown around a little bit in strong crosswinds and have to correct the steering to maintain my line. However, I only weigh 135 lbs so that's also a factor. With that being said, I have no problem recommending these as an every day, all around wheel. However, if I had to it over again, I'd really be taking a strong look at the Rail 34 from November. They have a proprietary hub which is basically a White T11 and they're actually a tiny bit cheaper than the 44mm Boyds.


Thanks for the info! I took a look at the Rail 34s but they're not that deep. I'm guessing 34mm. I would like to be closer to 45 or 50mm. I'm 40 to 50lbs heavier than you so hopefully crosswinds won't be much of an issue.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> Two potential drawbacks: Carbon rims don't brake well when wet. And if you do steep technical descents or ride the brakes down descents you can overheat the rims and cause them to melt and deform, resulting in a blowout.
> 
> You will also need to use the carbon specific pads recommended (or required) by the rim manufacturer.


Thanks! I'm aware of the drawbacks and the brake pad requirement.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I was thinking of replacing the Mavic Ksyrium wheels that my bike came equipped with, with deeper, carbon wheels. While my first thought was to go with RoL Race SLs since I've used them quite bit in the past and am quite fond of them, deep carbon wheels have always been on my mind so I figure I should try them. I'm considering Boyd's 44mm clinchers as an every day, all-around wheelset since they're attractively priced comparing to other wheels in the same weight class. *I hope I wouldn't be sacrificing safety by going with Boyd's offering. * I'm 185-ish at the moment. I usually get down to 170-175lbs by the end of the season. What are your experiences with Boyd wheels?
> 
> Thanks!


I do not own Boyds but frequently use a set of Enve 45s - what is now called "Classics". Nothing bad has happened to me because of the wheels although what could qualify as a technically demanding descent at sustained high speeds is not what I normally do. 
Another rider in my group rides on carbon 44mm Boyds. Nothing bad to report there either.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> I do not own Boyds but frequently use a set of Enve 45s - what is now called "Classics". Nothing bad has happened to me because of the wheels although what could qualify as a technically demanding descent at sustained high speeds is not what I normally do.
> Another rider in my group rides on carbon 44mm Boyds. Nothing bad to report there either.


We have actually not had a heat related warranty since 2013, although I'm not saying it would be absolutely impossible to do so. You'd just have to try really hard.

The combination of the better resins, and the brake pad development have gone a long way into making it so wheels can be ridden every day in all types of terrain. I use the 44's as my everyday wheels here in the mountains of SC. . . but I'm not the best case to go by for the most extreme test of durability because I don't really hit the brakes much going down hill. . .weee!

As far as wet weather braking goes (again, I can only account for first hand experience), it's pretty decent but not as good as aluminum. We got caught in a pretty sweet thunderstorm last night riding back from the Tuesday night worlds. There was a lot of approaching traffic lights in the downpour and I never felt like I couldn't stop right away if needed.

I will say this when braking in the wet with carbon (any carbon wheel). If you go a long time without braking and then hit your brakes (think turnaround in a time trial), then that first revolution of the wheels nothing really happens. And it is pretty amazing at just how many thoughts can run through your head within one revolution of a wheel.
However, after that first revolution when the water is shed from the brake track you have decent braking kicking in. I descend Paris Mountain here in Greenville a lot in the rain, and I'll always do a brake check before the first switchback. After that it's pretty smooth sailing and controlling my speed by braking, or needing to stop in a hurry is never an issue.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

coachboyd said:


> We have actually not had a heat related warranty since 2013, although I'm not saying it would be absolutely impossible to do so. You'd just have to try really hard.
> 
> The combination of the better resins, and the brake pad development have gone a long way into making it so wheels can be ridden every day in all types of terrain. I use the 44's as my everyday wheels here in the mountains of SC. . . but I'm not the best case to go by for the most extreme test of durability because I don't really hit the brakes much going down hill. . .weee!
> 
> ...


My Enves are a few years old so most probably older technology although Enve has been on the forefront on that. Be it as it may, I never had a lick of serious trouble with the carbons because of the carbon material. The compromise I have done is not to use latex tubes which is what I normally use with my performance aluminum wheels; I did this not because I had any blow-outs but just to minimize the potential of any blow-outs. Similarly, on steep descents of considerable length I make it a point to squeeze-and-let-go the brakes in short intervals rather than prolonged feathering them when I need to slow down. Again, I am doing this not because I had any noticeable overheating that has created issues with my rims but just because I want to avoid any occurrences as such. Exception is on the wet, where as you said, you got to first dry the tracks for the pads to apply, so some feathering is needed there.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

I replaced a set of Ksyrium ES wheels with Boyd 44mm clinchers last November. I've got 2 bikes and roughly split time between them. In the past 6 months I've got a bit over a thousand miles on them. I got the heavy build ones with more spokes as I'm close to Boyd's 180 lb suggested weight.

I'd say they are my everyday wheel for the bike they are on as I don't change out the wheels.

My thoughts on the Boyd 44's:

the wider profile does a allow lower PSIs. I run Micheline pro r4s @ 95 and I weigh +/- 175. I think this takes off some road buzz. I like that the transition from tire to wheel is smooth (a looks thing). Ride comfort is mostly PSI related in my experience.
They sound awesome when you get them moving. I love the hum swish sound.
General riding around, they may be a little faster, but you don't get magical speed. Descending and really pushing it they are faster for sure.
Weight hasn't slowed me on climbs compared to the Ksyriums. The wheels on my other bike are DA C24s which are very light clinchers. That bike is also a feather. Times up climbs aren't much different and some of my fastest climbs are indeed on the Boyds. Descents are much faster on the Boyds. Did I mention they sounds cool when they get going?
Braking is less than alloys, but when I apply some force the stop just fine. It doesn't rain much where I live so I have no experience in the wet. Hard breaking at lights annoyingly placed at bottom of hills; they rims feel warm but not more (maybe less) than my alloys feel at the same time.
Wind, you feel them for sure. I'd actually say they aren't as bad as my Ksyrium ES wheels with the wide bladed spokes. I went from Ksyrium Elites to ES and noticed a big change. With the Boyd's, I feel the cross wind, but it isn't dramatic, but you pay attention. Again, I don't get a lot of wind where I live. 8-12 is not uncommon and 15 is high enough that I choose something else to do. I've ridden them in 15 and had to pay attention.
They look cool. That is the on benefit that is always there. Not sure I care that much, but they do look very nice with muted graphics.

I have re-tensioned the spokes once (1/8 turn or less), but they have been true since day 1. The bearing design does spin like magic. So much that the weight of the valve will cause the front wheel to always rotate to having it at the bottom. Bearing tension is very easy to adjust (similar to some Chris Kings I have).

Every day? Roads in San Diego are some of the worst in the country. I try to avoid the big pot holes and bunny hop many others. Wheels get beat up here and these are doing fine. I wouldn't call them disposable commuter wheels, but for enjoyable, spirited rides I am 100% happy with getting them.

Boyd Johnson (Coach Boyd above) was very helpful with my pre-sales questions. Can't comment on post-sales support as I've not needed it so far but would expect same high level of service.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks guys! It looks like I'll be getting a set very soon. While I love the look of the muted graphics, I'll probably go with white. I just feel that white goes better with my bike:


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for everyone who provided input here. I'm going with the November Rail 34 - unlike ph0enix I prefer that it is a little shallower. From all of my research they both look like great wheels for the money.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I was about to order the wheels but the 24/28 spoke option is currently out of stock. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> I was about to order the wheels but the 24/28 spoke option is currently out of stock. I guess I'll have to wait.


They build them in house, so might be a short wait. Email them, should get a fast response unless they are out riding.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, we just ran out of rims for a little bit (demand has been higher than we anticipated). We have a new batch almost done and will be air shipping them to get them here quicker. I put a notification sign up sheet on the page for the 44s.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I ended up going with November Rail 52s instead.


----------

